# Lighting for new tank



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello!

I recently set up a 75g tank. I am trying to keep it as low maintenance as possible as I have 3 other tanks to keep up with  

I got an Aqueon Modular Fixture that came with the one Day White LED lamp and I purchased another LED Colormax lamp with the red spectrum as well. Setting it up with the tank it looks quite dark in the back. I was considering purchasing another LED lamp with the cooler blue spectrum but I am unsure if that would be too much light for it to be "low light". I want to avoid adding C02 to this tank if possible.  I am planning on flooding this tank with plants so I want light spreading across the whole tank. Would adding the third LED lamp add too much light?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The colormax LED doesn't produce the ideal color spectrum for plants neither does the cooler blue so I don't see it as an issue. On a 75g tank 3 of those LED strips would not be considered high light IMO. Adding the blue will be okay.

Here is a couple good links
http://www.aquariumguys.com/diy-aquarium-lighting.html

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/aquarium_lighting.html


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Consider those are only 0.2.w per LED, I don't think you are adding too much light. Although plants can't use those lights, algae sure can. One of my customer's tank in Richmond Hospital recently upgraded the light fixture to Beamswork 0.2w 36" from us. They left the moonlight on (true blue), and less than 2 weeks, the tank was completely covered with algae. 

Sarah, have you considered using our 48" 1w 6700k LED fixture for your tank?


----------



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and helpful links jbyoung00008 and charles 

Would the 1w 6700k LED fit the current Modular I have? The modular is 48" but would it be the same plugin? 

I also have a T8 fluorescent bulb I could use, would that be just as good as purchasing another LED strip or would that be too much light?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It wont fit your modular. It is a separate unit.


----------



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay, I'll do a little more research and consider it  thank you for the suggestions! I really apprectiate the help


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

charles said:


> Consider those are only 0.2.w per LED, I don't think you are adding too much light. Although plants can't use those lights, algae sure can. One of my customer's tank in Richmond Hospital recently upgraded the light fixture to Beamswork 0.2w 36" from us. They left the moonlight on (true blue), and less than 2 weeks, the tank was completely covered with algae.
> 
> Sarah, have you considered using our 48" 1w 6700k LED fixture for your tank?


+1

Add another 6700k fixture (to give your plants usable light). You already have a bit of red from the colormax fixture - that's great, it will really bring out some pop from reddish plants (using 6700K only lights will visually wash out the red in your plants). Like what Charles said, blue bulbs don't help with plant growth or with bringing out their color.

Hard to tell if the T8 fixture will be enough - probably not. But you can try adding it and see how your plants react. You may not need that much anyways if you aren't using CO2. It's better to start with slightly less then add a bit more if you see the plants aren't growing.


----------



## SarahJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Reckon! 

I think I'll probably add another 6700k fixture, seems like the best idea.  It'll be an investment rather than using the T8, its not brand new so it won't last as long as the LED.


----------

